

Sublime Text 3 Build 3068 Posted 3-Feb-2015 - spdustin
http://www.sublimetext.com/3dev?3068

======
hcarvalhoalves
2 new builds in a week? I hope that's a trend. Gave up buying a license for
ST3 (I have for ST2) after seeing the development stop.

------
urda
Always good to see SOMETHING happening with sublime. Wish this occurred more
often though.

------
sehr
Weird, copy & pasting into an empty window causes it to crash.

~~~
orand
Fixed in build 3069.

~~~
sehr
Awesome, thanks for the heads up.

